# 4 gewinnt - Kritik/Verbesserungsvorschläge/etc.



## Gustl_Java (11. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte einfach mal eure Meinungen und vielleicht auch Tipps zur Verbesserung hören.
Das ist mein erstes eigenenständiges Programm mit Java, also bitte etwas Nachsicht. 

Gruß Gustl


----------



## Final_Striker (11. Mrz 2010)

1. Klassennamen fangen mit einem Großbuchstaben an.

2. Was machst du wenn das Spielfeld doppelt so groß sein soll, wieder alle Gewinnbedingungen manuell selbst aufschreiben?


----------



## Marco13 (11. Mrz 2010)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> 2. Was machst du wenn das Spielfeld doppelt so groß sein soll, wieder alle Gewinnbedingungen manuell selbst aufschreiben?



Quatsch. Dann wird der passende Bytecode direkt mit BCEL generiert :smoke:


----------



## Gustl_Java (11. Mrz 2010)

Nunja, da ja das Feld nicht verändert wird und ich diese abfragen noch aus einem älteren Programm habe, habe ich diese "manuelle" Abfragen einfach benutzt.

Ja, die Klasse "muss" groß geschrieben werden. thx.


----------

